# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Gezeiten

## Redaktion

Gezeiten (Tiden) sind das abwechselnde Fallen (Ebbe) und Steigen (Flut) des Meeresspiegels. Dies geschieht in der Regel zweimal innerhalb von 25 Stunden. Die Anziehungskraft des Mondes und der Sonne sind verantwortlich fr die Gezeiten. Je nach Konstellation von Sonne, Erde und Mond fllt der Gezeitenunterschied (Tidenhub) hher oder niedriger aus. Springflut ist eine sehr hohe, Nippflut eine schwache Flut.

----------

